# 2007 New England Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well my DW Tina has decided to help and she and I are going to organize a New England Rally for 2007. I am going to try to avoid any proximity to the National rally and try to wedge it in conveniently so as not to disrupt any other big plans or holidays. The question is should it be a spring, mid-summer or fall affair?

After Labor day things wind down and there is ample availability of sites. Spring again is the same way and mid-summer is the most difficult.

Tenatively we are looking at Danforth Bay Camping Resort in Freedom NH as an initial nomination. Please check thier web site out: Danforth Bay Lets us know what you think

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

For Information sake, Danforth Bay has 2 areas that would serve us well for groups. One near the pavillion (sites 1-11) and Chocorua Circle, not far from the entrance (sites a1-a24) all three way and pull through sites. We have stayed in both areas before and they are level and convenient. Check the CG map for specific location. No dates have been set as of yet. No reservations are being placed at this time. Danforth bay will begin accepting reservations for the 2007 season January 1, 2007.

The campground's proximity to the MT. Washington Valley area activities and hot spots makes it a good choice. Additionally with its pools, tennis courts, boats, activities etc there is something for everyone to do all the time. Or then again you can do nothing and kick back in a comfortable chair and watch the clouds go by. Hard life!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We're all for a spring rally- lets call it the "kick off" for the '07 season!?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just tell me where and when. We take any excuse to go camping.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good thing Tina's involved! NO way I'd trust the likes of you to plan this on your own!









btw, bring your rain gear everyone. It poured the entire time the deceptive Eric the Humble was at Lost River Campground AND Loon Mtn. He pulled that jalopy out of the CG - and the skies cleared to a bwutiful blue sky.

Hey, maybe we should send him to Danforth Bay and we'll all go to the Cape !


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I maybe in if the timing works out. We were thinking of a Northeast vacation next year so it may fit right in.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds good to us, but of course timing will be everything.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Good thing Tina's involved! NO way I'd trust the likes of you to plan this on your own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One too many pumpkin ales me thinks!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Count us in. Spring, Summer, Fall, either one or all three would be fine. We love that area.

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Spring may be a good time! I like the Kick-off rally idea, Calvin and Hobbs!

I am taking a leap of faith here..

it's official:

*2007 New England Spring Kick-Off Rally, Danforth Bay Camping Resort, Freedom, NH*

Reposting thread under

2007 New England Spring Kick-Off Rally

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11858


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Well you must just have to count me in, If this many firefighters are going, can we still bring beer? 
May might be tough for me, but I will try. Danforth Bay is a great choice


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

KampinwitKids said:


> Well you must just have to count me in, If this many firefighters are going, can we still bring beer?
> May might be tough for me, but I will try. Danforth Bay is a great choice


 Well I was a Volunteer for 9 years and I bringing it! Any self respecting FF has to I suppose bring the good stuff!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Well you must just have to count me in, If this many firefighters are going, can we still bring beer?
> May might be tough for me, but I will try. Danforth Bay is a great choice


 Well I was a Volunteer for 9 years and I bringing it! Any self respecting FF has to I suppose bring the good stuff!!
[/quote]

I resemble that remark....


----------

